# Ave Maria - Mouton



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody,
Something strange and wonderful is happening to me as I record this beautiful sacred music. This is me singing all the parts. I think my sound is improving. Let me know your thoughts.






Feel free to share the link.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------

